# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Za dużo kawy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy w prawidłowym dziale piszę, ale koleżanka ostatnio stwierdziła że piję za dużo kawy. Dziennie co najmniej 3-4 w ciągu dnia, to znaczy w czasie pracy bo potem po pracy raczej juz nie piję. Czy to rzeczywiście są duże ilości? Nastraszyła mnie że moge mieć niedokrwistość z powodu braku żelaza, ponieważ kawa wypłukuje żelazo. Dodam, ze pol roku temu robiłam badania to wyniki nei byly złe aczkolwiek nie byly zadowalające. Poziom żelaza miałam niski, stad mnie nastraszyła koleżanka tym co powiedziała. Szukałam w internecie informacji na ten temat i nic sensownego nie znalazłam. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Krzysztof

Kawa może wypłukiwać z organizmu składniki mineralne, dotyczy to przede wszystkim magnezu, jednak przy umiarkowanym spożyciu oraz odpowiedniej diecie nie ma to znacznego wpływu na zdrowie. Przy spożywaniu dużej ilości kawy warto kontrolować ciśnienie krwi i sprawdzić, czy nie jest podwyższone. Duże spożycie kawy może tez nasilać dolegliwości z przewodu pokarmowego. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Red

Słyszałem że wg WHO dopuszczalna norma to 3 kawy dziennie, ja pije 1 max 2 bo wiadomo że co za dużo to nie zdrowo. Szczerze wątpie w to żeby picice kawy zmniejszało poziom żelaza. Jak masz mało żelaza to jedz wiecej ryb, jaj, pij mleko.

----------


## logga

dla mnie 2 kawy to absolutny maks w ciągu dnia, jak wypiję więcej to mi serducho żyć nie daje...

----------


## marta_852

Ja kawy w ogóle nie piję, zamiast tego wolę wodę mineralną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że kawa to nie tylko mój problem...dla prawdziwych "kawoszy" znalezienie jakiegoś substytutu jest bardzo ciężkie  :Frown:  ale w moim przypadku ograniczenie kawy do jednej filiżanki dziennie bylo koniecznością. Czułam się już uzależniona, nie mogłam normalnie funkcjonować, ciągle chciało mi się spać, bądź bolała mnie głowa. No i oczywiście brak magnezu w organizmie - skurcze mięśni, drganie powieki, klucie w sercu. Zamieniłam tak dużą dawkę kawy na wodę mineralną - ustroniankę z magnezem. Było strasznie ciężko, ale przetrwałam najgorszy okres i jest coraz lepiej  :Smile:  to naprawdę dobra woda, skurcze miewam coraz rzadziej i czuję energię  :Smile:  także nie poddawajcie się, jestem najlepszym przykładem na to, że można pokonać tę słabość  :Smile:

----------

